# How to round edges on a handgun



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

OK so some of you may know that I got a Kahr CW45 at the gun show this weekend... (no I havnt gotten to the range yet LOL) Well I anly have a couple of complaints with the gun and that is some of the sharp edges, other then that since I absoultely LOVE the size of this gun and if it is a good shooter and reliable I want to make this my EDC. I am going to sand and round off the edges myself, my question is what do I need to use to smooth the edges on the slide, and what do I need to use to round the corners of the top back part of the grip? I was thinking a Dremel tool would work but I dont know what attachment to use for each, the slide and the grip. 

Thanks
Matt


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BigMatt said:


> OK so some of you may know that I got a Kahr CW45 at the gun show this weekend... (no I havnt gotten to the range yet LOL) Well I anly have a couple of complaints with the gun and that is some of the sharp edges, other then that since I absoultely LOVE the size of this gun and if it is a good shooter and reliable I want to make this my EDC. I am going to sand and round off the edges myself, my question is what do I need to use to smooth the edges on the slide, and what do I need to use to round the corners of the top back part of the grip? I was thinking a Dremel tool would work but I dont know what attachment to use for each, the slide and the grip.
> 
> Thanks
> Matt


You probably need to use a sanding or stone attachment. Stone for metal and sanding for plastic/rubber


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

So a dremmel will get the job done??


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I like to use a file when removing metal. Its mote controllable and less likely to gouge.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BigMatt said:


> So a dremmel will get the job done??


Define the job.

Dremmels remove material.

Your skill with a Dremmel will ultimately determine whether it was the right tool or not.

I used one to radius the edge of a GP100 trigger which had a relatively sharp and irritating corner. I used a grinding stone a fine sandpaper drum and finished with a piece of 600 grit wet/dry paper then rouge on a polishing attachment.

It came out great.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

TOF said:


> Define the job.
> 
> Dremmels remove material.
> I used one to radius the edge of a GP100 trigger which had a relatively sharp and irritating corner.


...I had the exact problem with my Taurus PT99. I found that those foam fingernail file thingies, that the lil' lady uses, work great for breaking the edges not only on the trigger...but anywhere else I needed to break an edge. It left a relatively fine finish that I was easily able to polish right up with Ceramabrite and a dry cloth...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Remember... you will be removing the surface material on the slide, which will expose raw metal, which may rust.

When professional gunsmiths do a "melt" job on a gun, they almost always refinish the reshaped pieces (expensive).

The Kahr is stainless???? You may still have coating issues, even with the stainless slide.

I'd suggest a file over a dremmel any day... much more control, unless you design a jig to hold the dremel AND the slide for control... 

Jeff


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I may try a file then, the only edges I am concerned about are the edges of the slide that you can see the actual barrel through, the square part. I wish I could put a pointer on a picture. It is not the outside of the slide. What should I use the round off the "sharpish" edges of the frand back of grip by the top of the hand?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I too would personally use a file. No motor generally means more control.



BigMatt said:


> I wish I could put a pointer on a picture.


Take a picture and edit it using photoshop or paint.

-Jeff-


----------

